# first grow-fliks



## duffman (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok so this is my first grow.
I started off with in winter with 3 plants,1 was a male and 1 was a hermy,i have been left with 1 of my original crop.That is the one with the watering can next to it.
On the fathers day i planted all of the others.(except the little runty looking clones i am attempting).
My soil mix was:
Organix Mix-$12 bag from bunnings,it said it was used by profesional growers!
Peat
Dynamic Lifter
Small hand ful of booster worms in each pot
Handful of Garden Lime
Sheep Manure
Seasol/Thrive watering twice a week
Potash
"Budlink-Hydroponic Root Stimulate"...i think it has a chemical sodium silicia. I have only used this twice though,i dont think they really needed it.
NPK Blue mixed through soil


that prety much does it...

Ill update this tread a bit later,i just tied all of my biggest plant down in an attempt to try make it grow lower.i couldnt take photos because my camera sucks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 12, 2008)

*Looking real nice mang. :aok: Here's some GREEN MOJO for them ladies.  *


----------



## Passenger (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Duffman that one girl left is looking good. Add some leafy mulch to her if you can and it'll increase her yield. Don't add any of that NPK blue **** it's synthetic isn't it avoid synthetic ferts man they destroy the good fungi in the soil. Just feed them dynamic lifter. If you ever go to bunnings again grab nitrosol like $10 for 1L and well worth it i'll upload a pic of what it looks like.

Anyway you're off to a good start man


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 12, 2008)

i Really like that old school Veggie patch with the mysterious Vegetable 
I notice your is not in full direct sunlight there...mine gets the full day light from rise to set without any shade. Can that burn the plant ?


----------



## Passenger (Nov 13, 2008)

VaNdLe said:
			
		

> i Really like that old school Veggie patch with the mysterious Vegetable
> I notice your is not in full direct sunlight there...mine gets the full day light from rise to set without any shade. Can that burn the plant ?



Nah thats a great thing if you have good soil and plenty of water you can grow 12/13 foot plants if they're sativa's. More sun the better just water them once in the morning and afternoon after the suns gone down and before it comes up when it hits 35C+


----------



## duffman (Nov 13, 2008)

Cheers for the response guys. I got a few more questions since your all such helpful chaps.


----------



## duffman (Nov 13, 2008)

I am pretty shore the first one is a sativa,and the second is an indica. They where both planted at the same time and i got them out of the same bud(really koots).
Does this meen the bud i got was a sativa/indica strain or do you just get lucky with how it grows?
I dont know if i make sense so i meen like,a sativa just gives sativas and a indica just gives indicas so to get one of each i must of had to have a sativa/cross indica strain.
hmm...i think i smoked to much butane hash.


----------



## duffman (Nov 13, 2008)

this is them next to each other...


----------



## duffman (Nov 13, 2008)

LST.
Is this sativa?


----------



## duffman (Nov 13, 2008)

I heard you are supposed to prune them back at a young age to promote more root growth and i figured it would also let some more light into the new foliage....
Could i be stressing it to much and so its best for me to just leave on the biggest fan leaves?


----------



## duffman (Nov 13, 2008)

Passenger said:
			
		

> Hey Duffman that one girl left is looking good. Add some leafy mulch to her if you can and it'll increase her yield. Don't add any of that NPK blue **** it's synthetic isn't it avoid synthetic ferts man they destroy the good fungi in the soil. Just feed them dynamic lifter. If you ever go to bunnings again grab nitrosol like $10 for 1L and well worth it i'll upload a pic of what it looks like.
> 
> Anyway you're off to a good start man


 
Consider it done,i have seen this and always thought about grabbing some!Will get some next time i go there.
What do you use as a top coat on your soil,i am finding that all the manure and stuff is kind of going stiff.


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 13, 2008)

duffman said:
			
		

> I heard you are supposed to prune them back at a young age to promote more root growth and i figured it would also let some more light into the new foliage....
> Could i be stressing it to much and so its best for me to just leave on the biggest fan leaves?



I have the same issue, i got told to just leave them on let them naturally just fall off or whateva. But i have accidently knocked a few off  and it dosent seem to effect it, I mean if they are damaged or dieing that is, Other wise i dont think its really nessecary im using LST to open up a few spots im no pro so...good luck


----------



## Passenger (Nov 13, 2008)

duffman said:
			
		

> Consider it done,i have seen this and always thought about grabbing some!Will get some next time i go there.
> What do you use as a top coat on your soil,i am finding that all the manure and stuff is kind of going stiff.



Ring up city farmers I hear they stock pea straw in bales thats good leafy mulch it promotes good fungi and earthworms and also improves the structure of the soil over time. Look for straw/leaves anything that breaks down easy as a mulch don't use that bark **** or any cheap mulch it does more harm than good imo I use Lupin Mulch but its rather over priced and I'd like to find pea straw bales myself though Lupin Mulch is really good stuff.

Just train them down LST is the best method read up about it.


----------



## duffman (Nov 17, 2008)

i got some nitrosol yesterday,really nasty looking stuff!
all the top leaves on my plants are half yellow half dark green,i cant capture it on my camera but could this be too much nitrogen?


----------



## Passenger (Nov 19, 2008)

duffman said:
			
		

> i got some nitrosol yesterday,really nasty looking stuff!
> all the top leaves on my plants are half yellow half dark green,i cant capture it on my camera but could this be too much nitrogen?



Nasty? Lol it's thick and a dark brown thats a good sign thats it's organic you can't burn with it and it doesn't give a salt build up like other nutes.

Not sure try and take a photo and post it in the sick plant forum.


----------



## duffman (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=360922&posted=1#post360922

Had some troubles lately...


----------



## duffman (Nov 20, 2008)

When my plants start to bud,how hard out is it going to smell?
would my neighbours over the fence be able to smell it?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2008)

*It depends on what strain your growing. In most cases yes they will end up stinking. :hubba:  Well if you walked up on our plants outside this year you could smell them from about 10 to 15 feet away.  *


			
				duffman said:
			
		

> When my plants start to bud,how hard out is it going to smell?
> would my neighbours over the fence be able to smell it?


----------



## duffman (Nov 20, 2008)

okay heres the sitch..

the plant is hidden from his sight,i have a pretty high fence. but what do you think of him smelling it,i meen he could even just get a whiff and decide to dog me. 

the fact just dawned on me.

my grow is too big, im going to have to cut it too 2 plants.

i have just been obvlivious to it and he is pretty much guarnteed to smell it.my old ladies starting to paz out at me bout it but i just like nah nah nah but the real fact is there is every chance he will smell it! 

this grops goin guerilla i fear...


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 20, 2008)

Really sad to hear bro, and i am afraid im in the same boat as you. Mine has at least 4 months till it buds but i know someone is going to smell it  The neigbours are always out the back and we all have small backyards and the fences are only maybe 6 3" :\ Im just gonna pray because the fine will only be very minimal and no conviction. Good luck man


----------



## Passenger (Nov 21, 2008)

Nothing wrong with bush growing. Probably be better to go bush with a cop near you. It's sad neighbours cant mind their own **** luckily mine do the guy who leaves off to the right of my plants thinks it smells nice he doesn't smoke though.


----------



## duffman (Dec 28, 2008)

update bruthaaa.


----------



## duffman (Dec 28, 2008)

dd


----------



## duffman (Dec 28, 2008)

more fliks


----------



## duffman (Dec 28, 2008)

...


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 28, 2008)

great post enjoying following along


----------



## Passenger (Jan 19, 2009)

They looked good at xmas, how they doing now?


----------



## duffman (Jan 24, 2009)

quick update on the big mumma.


----------



## duffman (Mar 7, 2009)

update on my flowering princess


----------

